

Learn Git Branching - bierko
http://pcottle.github.io/learnGitBranching/index.html

======
arindam_
Nice. SVG, i see!

The mac style window-icons were annoying, given they didn't respond to hover
and click as expected! :)

------
NhanH
The starting left side panel that shows all the supported command is quite
useful for someone that is learning. However, it's either blocked by the demo
screen at the start. Or it would be cleared every time a tutorial is chosen,
and it doesn't show up at all when ?NODEMO is added. I think you might want to
move that to the right, or move the starting tutorial/demo screen to not block
that panel.

~~~
edoloughlin
I'd like to keep the 'show goal' window open but it obscures the prompt for me
(FF20) so I have to keep reopening it. I might not make it very far before
abandoning it.

------
tardigrade
wasn't this just on HN a few months ago?

~~~
roldenburger
That's correct: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5232415>

93 days ago to be correct

------
fordh
FYI, this is unusable on an ipad running chrome.

~~~
pferde
Only displays empty page with Firefox ESR. Throw us at least a "your browser
is too old, you old fart!" bone.

------
deepak-kumar
Nice resource for a newbie like me. I really liked the interactive command
line. Playing with it.

------
coclav2
I already learnt a lot, but could have done with more help, not always clear
what is expected (rampup3) and no way to see the solution... i got stuck on
rampup3 a bit frustrated

~~~
slamorsi
To see the solution, type: show solution

I didn't see that hint until the very last level but I think it should work
for all of them.

------
magoon
It looks really cool but I'm on my phone and found it mostly unusable.
(iPhone5,Chrome)

------
ams6110
Nice job. Confirmed my impresstions that git is confusing as hell.

~~~
satyap
Most of this is about advanced git features, Simple features are simple
(checkin/out, push/pull, simpler branching). Which is 80% of what you need,
and probably 99% of what you need most of the time.

------
alexchamberlain
This is good fun...

